# where to get 3.2 rear wing?



## sTTillfly (Dec 27, 2005)

is the only place osir?
thanks


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: where to get 3.2 rear wing? (sTTillfly)*

some oem parts places have them in their body section.


----------



## sTTillfly (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: where to get 3.2 rear wing? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_some oem parts places have them in their body section. 

approximate expected cost?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: where to get 3.2 rear wing? (sTTillfly)*

here's a replica one for 120.
http://www.spoilerdepot.com/sp...34131/


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: where to get 3.2 rear wing? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_some oem parts places have them in their body section. 

yeah but the OEM one is the whole spoiler, not just the addon. Trust me the add on is much MUCH easier to install. 
I bought mine here: 
http://www.zmaxautosport.com/osdehfitefor1.html


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: where to get 3.2 rear wing? (cdougyfresh)*

damn 279 for the lip add-onn or the other place will paint match the whole thing for 289.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Just remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*

true true


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

there's those polish replica ones for cheap too. Fitment is good on them so i hear


----------



## sTTillfly (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_there's those polish replica ones for cheap too. Fitment is good on them so i hear

where can those be found? are they full replacements?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (sTTillfly)*

no IIRC they're add on ones
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/UK-AUDI-...80aa5


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

I wonder if they're the same ones that sell on the US Ebay. The fitment on those (US reps) looks sketchy.


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

I got mine as a part of a package. Came with the wing,front bumper, rear valance and 3.2 motor. 
Of course it cost me an arm and a leg...


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (country1911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *country1911* »_I got mine as a part of a package. Came with the wing,front bumper, rear valance and 3.2 motor. 
Of course it cost me an arm and a leg...

That's a good package


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Minus the glorified slushbox.


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: (edgy)*

lol must be talking about the DSG?


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: (edgy)*

They threw the 3.2 spoiler for free with the big engine. 
....another dsg comment from someone without any actual knowledge of the dsg. Spend some time looking for repair advice on the 3.2. Still can't find any? That's because that are super reliable. DSG is an excellent transmission.


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Boo Hiss, you dont find much repair advice either on a proper manual transmission.
Its still fun to poke fun at people who have to live with the day to day enjoyment of a soulless automatic blob.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (tt32dsg)*

Trust me, I have plenty of experience with the DSG, and BMW's SMG. Good for commutes in congested areas, but I do not want another one, ever. Go drive a MkIV R32 and see what you're missing! And try not to cry when the DSG needs a couple of solenoids or servos or clutch packs and the repair costs 3-4x the price of an upgraded clutch for an 02M


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (edgy)*

The Aisin Warner transmissions are garbage people are starting to find this out as the milage is creeping up. These AW equipped cars are going to be available for cheap in the next few years.
The cost of repair for these units far exceeds the value of the cars. Want a 3.2? wait a year or two........6 speed conversion.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (TToxic)*

My M3 had SMG I f*cking love that transmission. Any other car I own though has to be manual.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Sorry OP, I guess this has turned into a DSG vs MT pissing match








To add my







I would not have picked the DSG if I had another option but the only issues I have had are it is too slow to downshift and the basic settings get messed up from time to time. On the positive side I have had no mechanical issues and the wife can drive it home from the bars for me







(she never learned how to drive stick for some reason).


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_Sorry OP, I guess this has turned into a DSG vs MT pissing match








the wife can drive it home from the bars for me







(she never learned how to drive stick for some reason).

this is very important. My girlfriend doesnt drink so i have a full time DD!


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cdougyfresh)*

lol this thread went offroad real quick.
theres a few aftermarket pieces on ebay in the international section. if you end up picking one of them up, let me know how quality and fitment are. I might pick one up myself


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: where to get 3.2 rear wing? (sTTillfly)*

ebay one from china is a very good fit as well as the one from poland just a little work here and there . The one from china can paint it the color you need also carry in carbon fiber


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: where to get 3.2 rear wing? (beeyond)*

checking out the chinese ebay listing, the pics seem like something isnt right...

















heres the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: where to get 3.2 rear wing? (beeyond)*

The one on ebay looks like it doesn't fit right...If you look at the part I circled compared to the OEM. 
*EDIT: (you beat me to it winTTer lol)
















or the OSIR telson. 










_Modified by M-Power M3 at 8:44 PM 3/13/2010_


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: where to get 3.2 rear wing? (winTTer)*



winTTer said:


> checking out the chinese ebay listing, the pics seem like something isnt right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: where to get 3.2 rear wing? (boraIV333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraIV333* »_


winTTer said:


> checking out the chinese ebay listing, the pics seem like something isnt right...
> http://www.racingcarshop.com/images/0466030861DFDFDFD.jpg[img]
> 
> Relax guys....this is a copy of the Hofele wing from Germany. The lip spoiler curves up more at the edges. It DOES look nice in person [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif






winTTer said:


> Any pics?


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

ah, i see. not a fan


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (winTTer)*

so is there a difference between the telson and the oem piece, lookswise?


_Modified by winTTer at 7:07 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

lol, i love this thread, the dsg, i always ragged on, at least i know im not the only one. manual all the way...
about the spoiler, keep in mind guys the osir one ,, is built. ..... in...... CHINA !
riso, the owner of osir ( hence riso backwards) has a factory in china make his stuff. that factory..... i heard makes it for themselves too and puts them on ebay. however . you do get what you pay for because riso hand inspects each peice, so his quality control is +++ . the other chinese stuff i dont know,, it could be good , it could be garbage, ive seen lots of mk4 body peices come out of china that look amazing, you couldnt tell it from the german stuff..
maybe thats why vw, is having parts made in china now,
worse case scenerio, get the chinese stuff for cheap on ebay, and have a bodyshop make it look good on your spoiler,, nothing a little elbow grease, sandpaper, and filler can do . its a peice of plastic.. 
personally id never bother with the carbon fibre stuff. all it takes is a little elbow grease and bump and mister in the night walks home with it.



_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 5:43 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

^^^interesting info

_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_
personally id never bother with the carbon fibre stuff. all it takes is a little elbow grease and bump and mister in the night walks home with it.

i agree this worries me a lil. even leavin ur car in a large parking lot (ie. mall) becomes an issue.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (winTTer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winTTer* »_so is there a difference between the telson and the oem piece, lookswise?

OEM 3.2:








Telson:








They are nearly identical except that with the telson the underside of the OE spoiler shows through (ie you can see body color). Unless I look close I can't tell the difference. 
Is the spoiler on the 1.8t bolted on or glued? the 3.2's spoiler is bolted on.


_Modified by zetarhopike at 8:47 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## sTTillfly (Dec 27, 2005)

i no longer know what's going on ITT


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

both spoilers are bolted on,. the 3.2 is technically a 2 peice, the painted spoiler part ,,like on all tt's and the plastic ish part that goes around the edges. however the spoiler is sold as a 1 peice and you still paint the "inner part" your body color, as the edges are plastic. but the inner part you paint , is smaller than the other non 3.2 tt's so really if you say found a written off 3.2 and took off the plastic peice and tried to fit it on the non 3.2 it will not fit propperly. 
so riso made a mold to replicate it , and all you do is glue on the plastic peice.. ( or carbon fibre if you get that model) so all your doing to the non 3.2 tt;s spoiler is gluing on an extension. that is all. purely cosmetic. you can however .buy the 3.2 spoiler and have your non 3.2 spoiler taken off and put the 3.2 on. but for the price of the spoiler, and the bodyshop to take your old one off paint the section of the new one. bolt it on and glue it. ( because all spoilers are bolted, but they also have an adhesive aswell) you may as well just buy the riso plastic one and get that put on. 
the only thing i ever wondered is, lets just say you have a 6pack of redbull in you and think you can fly, so while your driving at 100mph on the freeway, ..........will that adhesive actually keep it on.......????? ... who knows. 
i also personally cant justify the $$$$ for a peice of plastic that is an extension to an already ugly peice that destroys the lines of the car... i actually want to take mine off. as i never drive crazy, or go faster than normal freeway driving speeds..and i have quattro, which audi only put the spoiler on because of the fwd flipping because some idiots had too many warsteiners and thought they were driving a porsche. 
but if i wanted one, i would buy the ebay ones that are cheap. and when i get it, before i had it professionally installed, id just put some double sided tape on it, attach it to my existing spoiler and see how the fit is.. and if and what would be needed. if its way outta wack and im not interested in having it reworked ,,sanded or filled in whatever the issues were, id go back to ebay dude and say i want a refund , and i will send it back to him and i will pay the shipping if he was a douche about it. id take it up with ebay.
now before i get flamed because im coming off like a guy you might ever NOT wanna do business with. 
i would only make a fuss if the spoiler was meant to fit a TT was stated it was to fit a tt, and that no modification was necessary, therefore the product that was sold, did not meet the expectations that were promised at time of sale. because its not made for the tt, if you have to modify it, and im not talking about a little filler here or there so the lines meet up, i mean if you put it on, and its so outa wack that u dont even want to pay a pro to fix it ,alter it, patch it whatever. and if the guy wasnt willing to work with me. 
hope that helps me not look like a terd. but jus a tip if your worried about buying it and it not fitting, ( read all the small print) 
but sorry the 299,99 dollar NON carbon fibre version from riso is soooo overpriced.
let alone the 429 dollar carbon fibre one.
i would get the one that ben posted, and try it out. im sure you will be happy, and it is said to be a very well fit. that would be good enough for me. might not be perfect, but nothing a bodyshop cant make look really good.
hope this book helps.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

scuse me sir, have you been drinking?


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

funny enough, yes.


----------

